
I am a petite and youthful appearing black woman surgeon - vo2maxer
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/fullarticle/2757231
======
BlameKaneda
"On the dedicated research days when I dare to wear jeans, boots, and a
fleece, when I can masquerade as anything but a doctor as I make my way to my
office for a day of writing, I can truly hide in plain sight.

I watch the way no one makes space for me in the hall and contrast it with the
small but impregnable berth my white coat typically provides. I watch the way
that students and residents continue their beelines in my direction, assuming
I will be the one who swerves when the time comes. I watch the way security
guards try to hustle me along if they perceive me to be in the way of a
patient they are escorting..."

Speaking as a half-Filipino who looks white (some think I look mixed, but I
don't), it's experiences like these that I truly wouldn't be able to
understand on a personal level. With that being said, I try to be cognizant of
these things.

"...I watch the custodian continue to mop as I walk by, even as he stopped
mopping for the young male surgical resident who had just walked in front of
me."

I'm curious, though, but if the resident was in plainclothes would the
custodian have paused to let him walk by?

